
Show HN: Best Friend – Animation Short Film - lawrenceyan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j01Hg4QJ6NE
======
mtmail
I think this might be miscategorized. "Show HN is for something you've made
that other people can play with. HN users can try it out, give you feedback,
and ask questions in the thread."

------
federicoponzi
No english subtitles?

